
'Avatar' Grossed $2.7B but Left No Pop Culture Footprint (2014) - JacobAldridge
http://www.forbes.com/sites/scottmendelson/2014/12/18/avatar-became-the-highest-grossing-film-of-all-time-while-leaving-no-pop-culture-footprint/
======
alexc05
I wonder if Cameron has some designs on releasing Avatar 2 in 3D VR.

It would seem to me that being able to make those Visuals available in VR
would more than live up to the article's quote "will make me crap myself with
my mouth open"

A theatre full of occulus rift goggles would probably be comparable to the
cost of a single imax screen and projector.

Plus as an individualized experience, maybe you could do it in much smaller
groups, start on demand, etc...

Plus rewatchability and easter eggs (look behind you when the explosion
happens and you'll see mickey dancing)

Avatar 2 being 100% computer gen is a prime candidate for a VR release.

